# Joining Union w/ prior experience



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome- someone will help


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cjr1984 said:


> I have been an electrician for 8 years and have a master's license. My non-union company closed and now I am debating joining the union. If I join do I start at ground zero or does my experience etc. gain me reasonable starting pay? Is there a test I would need to take?
> 
> I would appreciate any help I can get. Thanks.


This looks like the local in your state. http://www.ibew304.org/
,,,At least i hope it is..:laughing:

I think that You can call them they should be able to help you..


Welcome to the forum Good luck..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

There is a test about basic electrical knowledge. Your experience will not be under looked, they are always looking for good electricians. If the local is having a hard time putting the current members to work you may have an issue, but once you become a member and are put one the books no one should be put ahead of you. Good luck my future brother!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

this is a pro union site, your in luck!! :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

360max said:


> this is a pro union site, your in luck!! :whistling2::laughing:



:blink::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

360max said:


> this is a pro union site, your in luck!! :whistling2::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

cjr1984 said:


> I have been an electrician for 8 years and have a master's license. My non-union company closed and now I am debating joining the union. If I join do I start at ground zero or does my experience etc. gain me reasonable starting pay? Is there a test I would need to take?
> 
> I would appreciate any help I can get. Thanks.


Every local does things a little differently, but I'll give you my 2 cents based off of my experience. If you "apply" for the local, that 99% of the time will mean as an apprentice, obviously, you're beyond that, what you need to do is contact the organizer of the local, IF they have employment and need man power, then the examining board will administer a test to see where your at and place you accordingly.

Another option to look into is to see if your local has the CE/CW program, we don't run that here so I can't comment but it seems to be set up for guys such as yourself.

Good luck dude.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Call the Hall, talk to their B/A.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Call the Hall, talk to their B/A.


No, not the BA, the organizer.


----------



## ren79eg (May 30, 2010)

Our hall lets any licensed journeyman sign book 2
.. 80 on each book...could be years b4 u get a call


----------

